# Looking for reliable players near Evansville, Indiana



## Adolfo_Mondschein (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm currently looking for new people to play D&D with, The people I play with now in Evansville are proving to be very unreliable, non-attending, bad sports, etc. Though I live in Enfield, Illinois, I'd like to find people in or around Evansville, Indiana because I have a good friend I'd still like to play with. I don't mind DMing or playing support characters such as healers, bards, etc. I'd like to actually roleplay instead of the usual kick in the door approach, but I'd still want to cleave through some kobolds or dwarves as well. I'm free to play on Fridays, Saturdays, and Sundays, but I'd prefer Fridays. I usually play D&D version 3.5 and wouldn't mind similar games as well. I have a bunch of D&D books including access to older additions. As far as my DMing goes, I don't treat it as a Me vs Player role, I understand the job of the DM well, including the rules and how to bend them in subtle ways or work around them to help players have more fun. Anyone iterested or have a group I could join just need reply to this post or contact me through E-mail: aolfo_the_noble_wolf@hotmail.com


----------



## Adolfo_Mondschein (Mar 20, 2007)

*bumpness*

bump


----------

